# new haircut



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Normally I do Daisy's trims and haircuts myself but they're nothing to write home about. I'm at the end of pregnancy now where I can't stand long enough to do her haircuts so I brought her to a groomer yesterday and they did a great job. I think I need new clippers or blade because whenever she goes to a groomer her hair looks so soft, like velvet, but doesn't look like that when I do it. I have the Wahl Acro 5 in 1. The groomer used a #7 blade all over.

I'd love to grow out her hair but it's just too much maintenance for me and I'd rather have her clean and healthy. I know when the baby comes I'll have even less time to wash doggy faces so keeping it short is for the best. I do miss her fluff ball look though.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww. What a cutie. It is a great haircut and easy to care for.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Daisy looks adorable. Love the big eyes. When is your baby due. You must be so excited. My 8th grandchild is due a week from today so I'm getting pretty excited waiting for that phone call.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Absolutely adorable! I groom our boys and right now their legs are long with a short cut to the body. I've been thinking of going short on the legs and paws to make it even easier.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Daisy looks so cute! Great cut!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: love her BIG eyes:wub:


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

pippersmom said:


> Daisy looks adorable. Love the big eyes. When is your baby due. You must be so excited. My 8th grandchild is due a week from today so I'm getting pretty excited waiting for that phone call.


He's due the first week of November. This is our first and the first grandchild for both our parents so it's been an exciting time.



summergirl1973 said:


> Absolutely adorable! I groom our boys and right now their legs are long with a short cut to the body. I've been thinking of going short on the legs and paws to make it even easier.


I haven't been able to figure out how to trim her legs this nice myself. I'm not sure if it's clipped or scissored. I think it's clipped but my clippers never quite get it right. I've been thinking about upgrading my clipper set, I'm not sure the 5 in 1 blade is the best for what I'd like to do.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Fabulous groom and beautiful girl!! :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Daisy sure looks cute in her new cut! How exciting about your new baby boy! My oldest son was the first for all our families, too....we never had to look for a babysitter, that's for sure!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stephanie - she looks adorable. I may send this to one of my adoptive families who want to go with a shorter puppy cut for their Maltese.
Congrats on the baby coming. How exciting. You have to let us know. You know we've been known to have baby due day/time polls here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Awwww Daisy is adorable :wub: and looking like she loves her new cut! Sounds like you are going to have your hands and heart over flowing soon! You and your family must be super excited. :wub: We have our first grandson due in November as well along with a great nephew and come January a great niece will be joining too. :wub:


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Snowbody said:


> Stephanie - she looks adorable. I may send this to one of my adoptive families who want to go with a shorter puppy cut for their Maltese.
> Congrats on the baby coming. How exciting. You have to let us know. You know we've been known to have baby due day/time polls here. :thumbsup:


Feel free to share! I've never been able to find pictures of cuts that I like so it's been a lot of trial and error. We had a great groomer in Korea that gave her almost this cut but with a shorter face that I think looks very nice too, especially since Daisy is so tiny. She almost looks like she is drowning in hair when it's long.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She looks adorable! The short cut really shows off her big beautiful eyes!
Best part - no tangles!!!


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

She is a cutie!!! 

I admire all the ladies who DIY grooming wise but I am happy to leave it to the pros if I can find a good one. With a new baby know it's okay to shift some responsibilities!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

She is absolutely adorable. Great cut too!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Love Daisy's new Do!
She is so sweet!
Congrats on the baby...super exciting!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

WOW! So impressed that you can do this. She looks adorable!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Love Daisy's new haircut! She has the most beautiful eyes!
How are you feeling Steph?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> Love Daisy's new haircut! She has the most beautiful eyes!
> How are you feeling Steph?


I'm doing well Joanne, thank you for asking. We're in the final weeks now. Thankfully I work from home and can make my own schedule so I can rest. Daisy is always at my feet or lap. We're going to be moving again in December (husband is military) so I'm saving up as much energy as I can and prepping what I can now.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She looks beautiful.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Steph_L said:


> I'm doing well Joanne, thank you for asking. We're in the final weeks now. Thankfully I work from home and can make my own schedule so I can rest. Daisy is always at my feet or lap. We're going to be moving again in December (husband is military) so I'm saving up as much energy as I can and prepping what I can now.


How exciting!! Im happy to hear all is good but, seriously..I cant believe your in your final weeks already...that went by fast, yikes..well rest up lots. Having a newborn, 2 dogs, and moving is alot!!
Looking forward to lots of pix.


----------

